
Huge Gender Bias Found in Hiring - kelukelugames
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/116467586386/huge-gender-bias-found-in-hiring-new-study
======
jleyank
If the goal is to have roughly equal distribution according to some metric and
the company/field/whatever has a skewed distribution by that metric the hiring
is going to be "obviously biased". What other option is there other than
accepting that the current state of affairs will continue w/o change?

This applies in pretty much every field, and I'm comfortable with trying to
have balanced working environments. Role models, mentors, team vs. individual
players - pick whatever aspects of interpersonal interactions you're
interested and I think things will go worse with a monoculture.

Gender and aspects of gender are the flavour at the moment, but it's been
other things in the past and will be other things in the future. Unless it's a
solo project, actions to improve aggregate performance are a win. And such
improvements include "soft" aspects such as "can we secure work", "can we
retain/recruit talent", "can we secure funding", "will dogs eat our dog food",
...

------
kelukelugames
I will be the first to admit: there might be implicit biases for hiring a men
but all of the spoken preferences are for women. (coming from myself,
managers, recruiters). Female candidates are actively treated differently.

------
NTDF9
I don't think the people standing on the sidelines crying wolf really
understand the situation.

The reality is that there are VERY FEW female graduates doing anything related
to tech. That's why tech is male dominated.

Go look at CS, EE, ECE departments of any school. There are very few women.

Outside of tech, gender bias is very common. Why? Because some roles require
skills that the other gender did not develop (nature or nuture..no idea)

Example, firefighters are a male dominated role. Nurses are a female dominated
role.

Are there exceptions? Yes.

Are either of these groups sitting together in a big "dickfest/boobfest"
meeting and actively deciding not to hire the other gender? No.

Most women complaining from the sidelines should go and develop skills that
male-dominated roles require. Also, be ready to compete for a job. If you want
to be treated like men, be willing to accept job rejections. For every male
hired in a role, there were many other males rejected. Just being male wasn't
enough.

Subtle nuance but an important one to understand that nobody is colluding
against women.

~~~
MollyR
I suspect a lot people just don't want to compete, or think they deserve a job
just for showing up to the interview.

Sometimes I wonder if this is a side effect of the all children deserve a
trophy culture. People can't accept that they aren't good enough, and need to
train some more or develop the right skills.

Or maybe social media has made us sociopathic narcissists ? I don't know

------
dudul
I don't see why this is posted under #gender inequality. How can it be gender
inequality if it disadvantages males? It doesn't count.

~~~
zcdziura
Can't tell if sarcasm...

~~~
dudul
Sadly, the fact that my post could be seen as serious shows how good of a work
liberals and sjw have done.

------
pcurve
This isn't surprising.

What bothers me though, is discriminatory practice in promotion.

I routinely see females get promoted when they:

1\. marry 2\. have babies

------
Khaine
Colour me shocked.

Men have consistently been negatively stereotyped for a long time.

Ask parents if they would accept a male nanny, and all you hear is concerns of
pedophiles. You turn on TV and you see dumb incompetent slobs whose wives are
the smart ones in the family.

I wonder if that leads to any sort of bias against men?

------
venomsnake
Guilty of that myself ... 10 years ago I said that the next developer will be
a woman. She was just awesome. Also pretty. And could curse and throw slurs
with the best of us :)

